# Snuggle buddies



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It has been an exhausting week - moving my mum into a home 
I crashed out on the sofa for a reviving 40 winks this afternoon - there are advantages to being large, plenty of room for my furry pals to snuggle up and get comfy (and dry off after being caught out in the rain - hence the towel on my lap)
These dogs are wonderful companions and great friends and they do make difficult times easier.
(Inzi was asleep on the floor by the sofa - but OH did not frame pic to include her.)


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Help, I see nothing and I am eager to see this snuggly scene.

Marzi it must have been very tough, kudos to you for getting through it. How is your mum adjusting so far?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Best wishes to your mum marzi x
Those poos look very comfy and content - as do you!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie and I snuggle together every day on the sofa for a nap. It's our special bonding time  just like when Skipper and I snuggled together.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So sorry for your week. That must have been hard. I'm glad you have your babies to help you through.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi! You're not large! Lovely pic! Lovely girls 

Sorry about your mum - it's been very difficult for you. I really hope she settles in and you start to feel better soon about everything.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Tough week 

Really pleased you have your full support team 

I can honestly say having Molly has helped me survive the toughest times of my life and gave me a reason to keep going when I was not sure I could


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

What a lovely picture, they certainly do love their mum. I really hope your mum will settle in to her surroundings well, you now know she is safe and well cared for. Is it far from you, will you be able to visit regularly. Doggie cuddles are one of life's great healers in troubled times.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

So sorry about your mom. So glad you have a good support group to make you feel a little better.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your mom Marzi. Glad your fur babies are there to comfort you!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

I do hope your mum settles well into her new home. Try to relax in with the knowledge that she's in the safest place.

Your poos are lovely and clearly adore their mum. You are also not large!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you all for your kindness.
It is rubbish and I do feel as if I've been put through an emotional mangle.
It is so hard giving up responsibility for mum - I've been to see her today and I just want to care for her. In herself she is ok - she has no memory of home, so is settled in that way, but she struggles with the unfamiliarity and the hustle and bustle. In time it will become familiar...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh marzi, I can't begin to imagine how sad it is or you, but you would be no good to your mum or your own young family if you burnt yourself out. As well as looking after mum, children, OH, dogs other pets etc you have to look after yourself. Physically, mentally & emotionally xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

You're right Tracey and good luck with getting things on an even keel Marzi, change is always unsettling and you're feeling it for yourself, your family and your Mum all at once - hard work and very wearing. It's lovely (and just like you) that you chose to share a happier bit of your day with us - for every down there's an up xx


----------

